# Tuff bite



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Water temp was down today! Cold fingers! Hit all the fish today on beads. Couldn't buy a bite with waxies. Finished 1-6. 3 break offs, disappointed In my batch of leader line I was using today.








Next weeks weather looks promising!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

"That's the way she goes boys." - Ray from Trailer Park Boys. 

Better than a skunk, and sounds like a new spool of leader is needed.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Going to make the switch from seagur to blood run. Was at the end of the spool of seagur and noticed, while cleaning my pack that there was nicks in it. Hate knowing that's what caused the 3 break offs. The other 2 fish got me while talking and not paying attention! Couple of head shakes and they were off! They're clever creatures!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

rippin lip said:


> Going to make the switch from seagur to blood run. Was at the end of the spool of seagur and noticed, while cleaning my pack that there was nicks in it. Hate knowing that's what caused the 3 break offs. The other 2 fish got me while talking and not paying attention! Couple of head shakes and they were off! They're clever creatures!


Check out Pline cfx flouro, that is the best leader I have ever used, but it is a bit stiff.

This year I bought seagar sts, it hasn't been bad for the price, but I still like my cfx better.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I typically buy new spools of fluorocarbon leader every year, because it gets brittle, and weak in about a year. I buy mine in the fall, when I'm catching real hot fish. I've used a bunch of different fluorocarbon lines since they became popular. I stick to Seguar at this point. But _*not*_ 2 year old Seguar. I also don't use light line for leaders. If the fluorocarbon is invisible, then it really doesn't matter if I use 4# or 10#, as far as the fish are concerned. I can't remember the last time I broke off a Steelhead on 8# or 10# Seguar fluorocarbon leader. Last fall I broke some hooks on snags, but didn't break the leader.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

The blue label seagur is what I was using. 8# bought in the fall. Bought it on clearance from the local meijer for $10. Don't know how long it sat before that.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I like that blue label Seagur also. Use it for Muskies too..


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

with seguar i always open it and test it, i love the good spools but have found a bunch of bad 6lb and a few 8 lb spools. I agree cfx is very very strong it is stiff and way thicker than seguar but it wont brake


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

rippin lip said:


> The blue label seagur is what I was using. 8# bought in the fall. Bought it on clearance from the local meijer for $10. Don't know how long it sat before that.


You might try Froghair next. It's identical diameter wise, similar as far as flexibility is concerned, and much more consistent IMO. For my own personal use, I prefer the 100 yard spools, and have never noticed it go bad over the course of a few seasons.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sparky23 said:


> with seguar i always open it and test it, i love the good spools but have found a bunch of bad 6lb and a few 8 lb spools. I agree cfx is very very strong it is stiff and way thicker than seguar but it wont brake


All 6# fluorocarbon is bad for Steelhead, in my opinion. :lol: It makes sense that thicker line won't break as easily. Get thicker Seguar if you are having problems. Again, why go light? A few years ago I was breaking off my 12# mainline on a float fishing setup. I bumped my mainline up to 15#, and that alleviated the problem. I haven't noticed a reduction in bites from that change, and I still use the same leader I always used. 

I've never bought fluorocarbon on clearance. I've never had a bad new spool of Seguar. I bought a spool of Vanish (8#) that was total garbage, a long time ago, and will never buy it again. I usually buy my flourocarbon at Frank's @ Linwood, and it is always fresh, and strong. I don't trust Meijer to have fresh fishing line. My wife drives by Cabelas almost daily on the way to her office, so I sometimes have her pick up stuff for me. I trust Cabelas to have fresh fishing line.


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

Sunline sniper 7 and 8lb best stuff their is


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> All 6# fluorocarbon is bad for Steelhead, in my opinion. :lol: It makes sense that thicker line won't break as easily. Get thicker Seguar if you are having problems. Again, why go light? A few years ago I was breaking off my 12# mainline on a float fishing setup. I bumped my mainline up to 15#, and that alleviated the problem. I haven't noticed a reduction in bites from that change, and I still use the same leader I always used.
> 
> I've never bought fluorocarbon on clearance. I've never had a bad new spool of Seguar. I bought a spool of Vanish (8#) that was total garbage, a long time ago, and will never buy it again. I usually buy my flourocarbon at Frank's @ Linwood, and it is always fresh, and strong. I don't trust Meijer to have fresh fishing line. My wife drives by Cabelas almost daily on the way to her office, so I sometimes have her pick up stuff for me. I trust Cabelas to have fresh fishing line.


I agree with what you have said. This ideology of going light cost anglers way to many fish. I am all for fun and sport, but the age old saying is use as heavy a line as you can get away with for the conditions. I run 15# main also, got tired of loosing so many dang floats. Then I run 10# leader 90% of the time. Had a similar issue with the Vanish as well 12#. Was pier fishing, and I was having one of those days. I had the hottest spot on the pier, but every time I hooked a Skamania on its first jump the leader line would pop. After about my 6th consecutive fish break off, I packed up my gear and went home. Threw out that spool of leader line went to all Seaguar red label and have not had any issue of a fish jumping and breaking a leader since that day.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Check out Pline cfx flouro, that is the best leader I have ever used, but it is a bit stiff.
> 
> This year I bought seagar sts, it hasn't been bad for the price, but I still like my cfx better.


My issue with Cfx is while it was the strongest ive ever used it also held the most memory. If it got tangled or bent it does not ever return. Which means I waste a lot more line. With Seaguar I can at least straighten it back (depending on the extent of the coils) with a little pressure on my neoprene waders.


----------



## reelnsteel (Mar 21, 2010)

Tried some Stren 6# flouro not impressed with it,but it could have been old,got it from one of the big grocery/shopping stores


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a fan of Vanish either. Lots of break offs at the knots. Pline or Maxima for me, though I do have both Seguar and Froghair in the vest.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

steelhead05 said:


> Sunline sniper 7 and 8lb best stuff their is


Try the green 7lb sniper, if you haven't seen it yet!


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Great thread good reading. Did the same as a lot of you this year bumped up my main line and went heavier on my leader the fish on the mo have some shoulders and with the current to boot only seemed logical.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

steelhead05 said:


> Sunline sniper 7 and 8lb best stuff their is


Garbage.


----------



## MGump (Sep 24, 2009)

After getting a bad spool of P-Line flouro., I got a recommendation to try Maxima flouro. for leaders. and made the switch.
It is a little tougher to find, but I have had very good luck with the 8lb for steel, and 20 lb for kings. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree I've had the best luck with maxima for my leader line I've used 6 pound and have gotten 12 pounds steeleis and 20 pound kings on it.


----------

